# legal advise separation in UK



## Bluesgirl28 (May 4, 2019)

Hi everyone.

It appears that my marriage of almost 5 years may be over and I am considering my options. I would like advise if possible regarding my legal rights in the uk.

I have been married for five years on 28/06/2019, living together in his house since 2012. I don't contribute financially to the mortgage directly but since living here I have transformed his house from a hovel to a home, which has been hard work as he was a hoarder and lived like a scuz. I have always been financially independent and supported myself with him continuing to pay his mortgage and utility bills. In the last 2 months i have left employment and bought into a franchise which i am now starting slowly to get off the ground but my income is very low right now.

My husband has been keeping secrets and lying about his internet usage and female friendships, which has been going on for some years on and off. my anxiety is at the point where i cant carry on. (Much more to the story of course) I found out the last lot of deleted emails including discussions about fish net stockings while we were both on holiday in Jamaica. I've told him its over and now hes accepted he wants counselling which he previously refused. He has refused to believe its over and is now showing remorse (again) and says we can make it work. I have very strong doubts that we are on a hamster wheel.

I want and need to know what i might be entitled to if anything in a divorce. Am i entitled to half of his property and assets or a portion...any advise would be gratefully received.

Bluesgirl28


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@Bluesgirl28 sorry to hear about your problems.

These links might be of help to you:-

https://www.gov.uk/divorce

https://www.citizensadvice.org.uk/family/ending-a-relationship/how-to-separate/getting-a-divorce/

https://rightsofwomen.org.uk/get-information/family-law/divorce/

https://www.ft.com/content/01fb6870-6995-11e8-8cf3-0c230fa67aec

https://solicitors.lawsociety.org.uk/ (Find a solicitor)


----------

